# Time outs are not working!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mickey is still misbehaving and he has gotten worse! Should I just put him by himself ? I have already tried timeouts but the aren't working on him! Thanks ahead of time!



Thanks alot!,Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Still picking on the Cories? Or is it more serious than that? I would just put him on his own as it sounds like he may be a betta that will not get along with others well. Did you say that he is red? They do tend to be more tempermental and more hard to get to put the others in with.

It may be that he is not going to have "company manners" no matter what you or I do with him. some bettas just do not get along with any others. They just do not live with them when they are young and cannot adjust.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

He has been picking on all of his tankmates and yes he is red! I think I'm going to move him in his own tank for at least awhile! Is that a good plan?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

With a red betta that has decided not to accept tankmates that is usually the only plan that works. They just do not know how to play nice if they do not want to. It really is not his fault, he is not able to do differently.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah probally maybe I'll but other betta in his old tank hehehehehehehe!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How is Abby doing with this since he is her betta? She does need to be in the decision but something needs to be done. This will help her learn.

The new betta should perhaps not be a red one. Maybe.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I guess! She has been doing pretty good but tends to feed him too much so she is still learning!


----------

